# Dogtra Arc



## san24 (Aug 27, 2012)

Just pre-ordred the Dogtra Arc http://shop.dogtra.com/dogtra-arc/ I have scoured these forums for a good e-collar. Tri-Tronics Basic was my initial choice, but no one carries them anymore. I was looking into Garmin Delta, but the reviews were a bit discouraging. So, decided to jump into something new. Looks like the Arc has everything I want.

I will post a review when I receive it.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

san - let us know how it goes with your new e-collar - had the tri sport basic for 4yrs - it was a work horse - just got the delta and posted a out of the box comparison - only time will tell how good it is !!!!!!


----------



## san24 (Aug 27, 2012)

McCraith - Please link me to the comparison.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

san - posted sept 18 under - training & behaviour/Re:ecollar


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,27633.msg198242.html#msg198242

If it helps!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

We have the Dogtra Fieldstar 1900 dual collar and love it! Much easier to use than our TriTronics.


----------

